# car culture live



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

Car culture Live is being held at tullyroan oval in dungannon on 29th July
A day long celebration of car culture at Northern Ireland's newest and most advanced raceway
DRIFT BATTLE
DIFFING CONTEST
SHOW N SHINE
OUTDOOR LIVE STAGE with DJ X-RAY and CHIX on DEXX
And Special guest Ian stuthers is to make his final appearence as MASSY from the youtube series "No smoke No poke"

All info can be found here
http://www.carculturelive.com/
Or find us on facebook
http://www.facebook.com/cruise.ni

With an action packed day planned we hope to see you's all there


----------



## Big Ging (Jan 9, 2012)

Ill b there on th BHPNI stand:thumb: Newry cruise is on the night before though soo its gna be a late night and a early morning :detailer:


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

Aye its my birthday the day before. I'm sure il be hungover at it but aw wel. All part of the fun


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

will be there with japdreamz.com :thumb:


----------



## matt-tsi (Oct 5, 2009)

will be there with Performa NI!
Hopefully get talking to some of you!


----------

